# Bio Spira>>



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone used this product to start a tank cycle?, and what results did you get. Were you happy?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Semper Fi said:


> Has anyone used this product to start a tank cycle?, and what results did you get. Were you happy?


 i hear its good but i think its under a different name now that i don't recall off hand


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I have used it and it worked great, I cycled a brand new 29 gal. community and had fish in there from day 1 and no problems at all. It is getting hard to find and like Cluster said it may have a different name. Fosters and Smith sells a product called Nirtomax Fresh that is supposed to be basically the same stuff. The BioSpira they sell is for SW only. I have not used Nitromax Fresh though just FW BioSpira and that was many years ago. It it did it's job though.


----------



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> Yes I have used it and it worked great, I cycled a brand new 29 gal. community and had fish in there from day 1 and no problems at all. It is getting hard to find and like Cluster said it may have a different name. Fosters and Smith sells a product called Nirtomax Fresh that is supposed to be basically the same stuff. The BioSpira they sell is for SW only. I have not used Nitromax Fresh though just FW BioSpira and that was many years ago. It it did it's job though.


Aha !! Found it, tetra safe start........

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/241333/product.web

It says ok for freshwater fish, but have any of you used this in your P tank and introduced fish the same day, I cant say that I would, I would probably wait a day or so. Any thought? I just want to have the best start up info for my P aqauarium so then when i go to pick up my fish, I am ready !!!

The tetra line of products looks pretty good !

Ooops, I forgot to ask....How many of you use blackwater extract in their tanks for their piranha, and do any particular types of p's prefer this in their water?

Thanks much,

Tom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think those products get the cycle started a little quicker but I would still wait at least 15days before adding any fish.

Yo sanjo did you test your water at all during that first month? You may have still gotten spikes of ammo and nitites but your fish may have just toughed through it


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

I have used this product alot when I kept tropicals or cichlids. It was very handy, add water, biospira and fish all at once







Never had an issue. Now... I have not used it with any of my P's because the tanks were already established.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would recommend using peat pellets instead of bw extract.
******, it was about 6 years ago but I remember I tested with paper strips and water was safe for the fish. I cannot vouch for Tetra safe start. It claims to be a live culture though, like Bio-Spira. I will say this, Nitromax Fresh looks like a better product but that is just my opinion.
Proper Bio-Spira always came refridgerated.


----------

